# Poorly Dog



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Daisy was really sick last week followed by a bad case of diarohea, so bad hubby took her to the vets who gave her an injection. A couple of days later we had the opposite problem where she can really constipated and we had to take her back to the vets where she was sedated and had, to put it bluntly, had to be cleared out. Since then she has been really, really subdued will not eat and is either sleeping or licking at her bottom. It does look very sore. She has been to the toilet since but is straining a lot, whether its runny or normal. Any advice on how to get her back to normal? Don't like this quiet version of her.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi sorry to hear Daisy is unwell, have you tried Pro Kolin its a prebiotic and contains kaolin to sooth things if there is diahorrea, my pup Kody is taking this today as he's had a little diahorrea too today and was passing mucous this morning but his toilet seems to be getting a little better this afternoon. I actually think that dogs like us can suffer irritable bowel so can alternate between one minute being constipated the next have loose no2's I would try the Pro Kolin you will need to ask your vet for it though. Hope she's better soon. X


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor Daisy - sounds like she is still sore after being manually evacuated so recently. I found that a little olive oil in Teddy's food helped when he had a problem a few weeks ago. Hope she is better soon - it is horrible when they are poorly..


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

oooh poor daisy, that is horrible,
I hope she feels better soon x


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

We had to take her back to the vets again today, where she had another injection. This afternoon my husband said it was like a light had switched on and she was back to normal, playing, being naughty and just generally our 8 month old puppy. She is still a bit tired but on the mend. Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So pleased she is feeling better


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Daisy. So glad she's on the mend now.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

So glad she's feeling better. Wonder what it was - poor little thing.


----------

